# My Traincase! (mainly MAC)



## candynipples (Nov 26, 2007)

My growing collection!!! I have all of my lipglosses scattered around my purse/car/apartment so they aren't included in here...and yes, believe it or not, i own ONE lipstick! and i never wear it lol..i cant find any that work on me dangit..anyways, pics! (sorry for the crapilicious quality)

Pencils/liners/mascaras & a paint/paint pot ( i love these...definately need more!)






Face Stuff





Pigment Samples





Shadows, self made quads





Brushes (the BE kabuki looks so dirty, gross lol)





Random Stuff





The whole happy family





thanks for looking!!


----------



## jannax212 (Nov 26, 2007)

nice collection!!


----------



## stephie06 (Nov 26, 2007)

awesome collection. i love your traincase!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

niceee!!! and that traincase is amazing!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice collection !!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 26, 2007)

lovely collection


----------



## elib067 (Jan 2, 2008)

what color brown pigment is that in the miscelanious stuff picture? its gorgeous, along with your collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 3, 2008)

You have such a wonderful collection!!  I am so jealous of your quads!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2008)

love the traincase!


----------



## anaibb (Jan 3, 2008)

Great collection, marvellous traincase!!!
BTW which colour is your Mineralize Skinfinish?
Thanks!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 4, 2008)

love that traincase! great stuff!


----------



## jt1088 (Jan 4, 2008)

cool collection!


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

I actually bought the same traincase last week, but haven't put my stuff in it yet. I was thinking about returning it, but looking at how organized yours looks, I think I am going to play with it tomorrow, lol.


----------



## liv (Feb 18, 2008)

YAY Essence of Beauty brushes.  I love those things.

How do you like Lash Blast?  Does it compare to Diorshow?


----------



## Ketchup38 (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

I love your collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you get those ivory brushes from? and would you recommend the benefit bluff dust?


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

yay! I have that traincase!


----------

